# Holden cruze same as US cruze?



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd doubt they're identical considering they drive on the other side of the road in Australia and they use metric units. At minimum, the speedometer would be a different part besides any other non-body and non-electrical parts.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Some things are similiar, most aren't.
Lights are not plug and play, and they're obviously electrical. They also had different engine options.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

My guess is different components and different engine but same exterior dimensions. Holden accessories fit the US Cruzes.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

You can change our cars to have a metric spedo if you like and say Jeez Im doin 150 (@80 MPH). When you look at the Car info with metric, the tire pressure is 220 and 240. change it by hitting the button on the end of you turn signal when you are looking at vehicle information. Does anyone know if the Blower switch is on the right side of the car because of cars made that drive on the left side of the road and the driver is on the right side? Something that has always baffled me reaching to the right side of the car to turn on the heat(AC)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

anyone know if thes supesnion is the same?


----------



## Fire11258 (Dec 1, 2011)

so your all saying that the body types are both the same? meaning i can interchange parts for the exterior, such as girls and body panels and tail lights?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It's a crap shoot, alot is the same but alot is also different, you'd be better off asking about a specific item.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Not all panels are the same. for example, the holden has side markers/turning signals on the front fenders above and behind the wheels. US Cruze only has side markers at the bottom front of the wheel on more of the front fascia than the fender. another thing, from what i can remember when one of the people here bought the turning signal door handles was that they were different in the method they attached to the door itself. he had to completely redo the handles to make them work with his US Cruze. 

Headlights are different due to the different lighting requirements (US DOT vs. the european/australian standards). Electrical components may also be different as well based on the different safety requirements.

Basically, it's pretty much a crap shoot. You really are better off asking about a specific item.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Headlights are different due to the different lighting requirements (US DOT vs. the european/australian standards). Electrical components may also be different as well based on the different safety requirements.


Yep, the headlight reflector assembly is almost certainly different since they'd have to be biased for the opposite direction since Australians drive on the other side of the road.

Some whacky Priuschatter decided to buy JDM Prius headlight assembles and now his headlight aim and pattern is incorrect for the US since the Japanese also drive on the other side of the road...


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol not just that but the beam pattern is completely different. In Europe there must be a define cutoff with an upward angle going up in the passenger side. US DOT lights don't necessarily need the defined cutoff or the angle. Just a big blotch of light if you will. Which is why most US cars nowadays don't adjust left right where as European cara MUST adjust left right


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Heh...

JDM headlights now installed..... - Page 2 - PriusChat Forums has pics of the beam pattern for LHD vs. RHD Gen 3 Prius headlights.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> anyone know if thes supesnion is the same?


No they are different. Perfect example is Pedders springs, they lowered in the back but went up .5in front springs.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahaha, dont even get me started with the Pedders springs.......

My cruze looks like a monster truck in the front !! LOL



iCruze2 said:


> No they are different. Perfect example is Pedders springs, they lowered in the back but went up .5in front springs.


----------



## slush06 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Quick question does anybody know if the US Cruze uses the same 3-Button flip key as the Aussie Cruze? Was just quoted $400 from Holden for a new spare which I thought was a bit rich so found a Chev blank online that looks the exact same (sinosells 2012 new Chevrolet Cruze 3 Button Remote Key (46 Chip,315MHz) wholesale + free shipping-in Alarm Systems & Security from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com). Thinking it might be a cheaper option and then just get it cut+programmed.

Cheers
Tris


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Best guess is there is A LOT of difference between the two. Power train is most definitely different, electronics are different, speedo/techo is different. Fascias are different, wiring is different, etc. In fact I think the only thing similar is the chassis and suspension.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

> Quick question does anybody know if the US Cruze uses the same 3-Button flip key as the Aussie Cruze? Was just quoted $400 from Holden for a new spare which I thought was a bit rich so found a Chev blank online that looks the exact same (sinosells 2012 new Chevrolet Cruze 3 Button Remote Key (46 Chip,315MHz) wholesale + free shipping-in Alarm Systems & Security from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com). Thinking it might be a cheaper option and then just get it cut+programmed.


The US Cruze does not use a 3 button key fob on any trim. All trims come with at least 4 with the last button being the alarm/panic. On upper level trims/packages with remote start, the key fob would come with 5 buttons. I think I remember seeing US Cruze key fobs (with 4+ buttons) for sale a tad bit cheaper online than the one you listed. I know they're somewhere on the forums.


----------

